# Change in behavior - not running on wheel, sleeping more



## Klabbs7 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi everyone. My little guy, hes 9 months, hasn't been running on his wheel at night as much or at all. Last night he didn't touch it. I noticed lately he has dry skin, I took care of it this morning with an oatmeal bath and bought flaxseed oil to put in his food tonight. Is there a reason why he may not be running on his wheel as much? Recently I have not been able to spend as much as time with him due to uncontrollable factors..Could this be why?


----------



## CourtneyLA (Jun 20, 2014)

For the drys skin also try a flax seed rinse (one capsule into about a cup of bath temp water). 
Check that his nails aren't too long, or snagged. He also may have used the wheel but it may not look like it depending on the wheel. Sprinkle a little bit of flour on the wheel and use that to test it (I have to use that method on Nina sometimes). 
It could be because you haven't handled him, but I can't see why he would stop running on his wheel because of that.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

I posted about the same exact thing today with my hedgehog. Someone suggested trimming the nails and also checking the temperature of the cage. The hedgehog may not want to come out of its sleeping spot because its too cold elsewhere in the cage


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Also, it could be too warm in the cage. That was the problem with my girl. I was so excited about my new thermostat that I cranked the heat up (76). Turns out she only runs in cooler temps! (73.5) I guess if it's too hot, why do more physical activity?


----------

